# Dedicated Mode



## Niatross (Mar 10, 2014)

I want to learn how to create a bootable dangerously dedicated disk on a USB flash drive. What would be the commands to accomplish this? I have these so far:

```
gpart create -s BSD da1
gpart add -t freebsd-ufs da1
newfs -U da1a
```

What command or commands would I use to make it bootable? Would I have to use one of the following commands (or would I use both of them):

```
gpart bootcode -b /boot/mbr da1
gpart bootcode -b /boot/boot da1
```


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 10, 2014)

Why use dangerously dedicated mode?  It has no advantages over a standard MBR or GPT.


----------



## Niatross (Mar 10, 2014)

I understand that. I just wanted to know the steps.

Could you help me?

I just wanted to know if the following command is the only thing needed to make it bootable:


```
gpart bootcode -b /boot/boot da1
```
I shouldn't have to use the following command since I have no MBR partition (AKA: slice). Right?


```
gpart bootcode -b /boot/mbr da1
```


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 10, 2014)

I think that's correct, but have not tested.  Seriously, there is no reason to use dangerously dedicated when standards like MBR and GPT exist.


----------



## Niatross (Mar 10, 2014)

I am going to use GPT. I was just curious on how to setup dedicated mode. Never tried it before.


----------

